

EggCartel is a hyper-local Craigslist - tomblomfield
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/28/eggcartel-eggdrop/

======
earl
This is silly -- mobile furniture or computing hardware sales? Are there
really people that can't be arsed to sit down on craigslist and browse their
city for a new chair, but instead randomly buy one while walking about the
financial district? Is there some use for this I can't see?

~~~
BCM43
Suppose you live in New York City, you don't have a car and you want a new
chair. It is difficult to go get a chair that is very far away, and if it less
than, say, a mile a way and not a huge chair, you could carry it home. But
when I open up Craig's List, I see chairs from around the city, and have to
try hard to find one close to me. This makes it a lot easier.

~~~
earl
You clearly don't live in nyc.

NYC craigslist is covered w/ $20 - $50 guys w/ trucks who show up and move
furniture / whatever for the agreed upon price. And there's always cabs.
Seriously, it's not a big deal.

~~~
loschorts
i don't know if i agree with this. I see your point, and it's valid. However,
living in NYC I became accustomed to getting anything I wanted within a 5
block radius. Or at least, if you can get it within a 5 block radius, the
convenience factor is so so much greater than going crosstown or something
and/or hiring a mover.

